# giant iguana



## silasmtb (Sep 22, 2012)

I think this is a 2004

Giant (Iguana) brand mountain bike

What do you guys think of this bike and the price?


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

VERY popular here!:thumbsup:


----------



## silasmtb (Sep 22, 2012)

S_Trek said:


> VERY popular here!:thumbsup:


Sweet im currently waiting for him to email me back so i can go see how it feels


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

> I think this is a 2004


Looks more like a 2003 model: BikePedia - 2003 Giant Iguana Disc Complete Bicycle

The 2004 model had some red on it: BikePedia - 2004 Giant Iguana Complete Bicycle

There's not much difference between the two.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

I would be very cautious. The ad states 21sp parts. Bikepedia shows 27 (24 for the 03). 

Plus, it's fairly old. I wouldn't pay more than 150 if I wanted something like that and it was perfect.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an 04' Iguana, it's midnight blue, has 27 speeds and a Rockshox Pilot fork. I saved the Giant website from then and don't see other color options. However, Giant has been know to have "spring and fall collections".
The frame is the same, but it look like an older model based on the fork. It's a great bike, I'd clarify the 21 speed which may indicate they took the better stuff off. Either way, the frame is great.


----------



## prost (Apr 16, 2013)

RSabarese said:


> I have an 04' Iguana, it's midnight blue, has 27 speeds and a Rockshox Pilot fork. I saved the Giant website from then and don't see other color options. However, Giant has been know to have "spring and fall collections".
> The frame is the same, but it look like an older model based on the fork. It's a great bike, I'd clarify the 21 speed which may indicate they took the better stuff off. Either way, the frame is great.


@RSabarese, I have blue giant iguana, with rockshox pilot, and 27 speed. Do you know the bottom bracket type and size used on it?


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have forums subscriptions on so I missed your post. I upgraded my crank to a Truvati and used a 68MM X 113MM when I had it. My original one was a square taper same size, you can verify that by removing a crank bolt and looking at the spindle (you will need a puller to get the crank off but you only need to look not pull  ).


----------



## prost (Apr 16, 2013)

I got the size by removing the cranks. the bike was at school and I was going to order it from local bike shop near home, so I was looking online for the specs of the bike and there wasn't any. So, I thought maybe someone with the bike could help. 
Thanks!


----------

